# Disney's Nightmare Revisited



## backalleybodywear (Sep 24, 2008)

well if you like these kind of bands it's really good! I especially love Korn and Marlyn Manson's!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I just got it and am listening to it now. I had heard the Manson song on last year's re-release of the soundtrack and really liked it. I love Korn's version of Kidnap the Sandy Claws. I also love Amy Lee's song but it's not too different from the original. The only one I've heard so far that I don't like is Sparklehorse's song.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Fiona Apple's version of "Sally's Song" is much better than Amy Lee's, IMO.


----------



## backalleybodywear (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah I also like Fall Out Boys What's This better then Flyleaf's


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Sounds interesting. I didn't even know about this! I'll have to pick up a copy.


----------



## greatpumpking (Aug 18, 2008)

I downloaded this yesterday from amazon. 
I love the Finale/Reprise - Shiny Toy Guns, it gave me goose bumps lol!
But i prefer the Kidnap the Sandy Claws from She Wants Revenge on the special edition album better. 
The town meeting song sounds like something out of a rock opera, or Rent.
Im waiting for them to make a broadway musical out of this movie and all these renditions make it seem possible.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

GAH!! I saw it at Hot Topic today! I may go during work tomorrow to get it!!


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Sparklehorse's song is the most respulsive thing to have ever hit my ears.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*What's This? - Fallout Boy*

YouTube - Fall Out Boy - What's This?


----------

